# S&W shield and Ruger LC9



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

how many consider these two as pocket pistols?
i an thinking of cargo pants bcause i thing bluejeans would be too tight


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't consider either a pocket pistol and I own both. Take a look at the S&W Bodyguard .380 and the Ruger LCP, also chambered in .380.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

P.S. I also own both of those and pocket carry both.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

hmmmm
you don't consider them but do it.
??????


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

They both are pocket firearms......I pocket carry the BG......as long as you don't wear your pants like Elvis, I see no problem pocket carrying any of the mentioned firearms.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I only have exp. with the LC9 and have no complaints about it. However if I had a someone offer to trade me a Sheild for my LC9 I would consider it... Here is a link for you Handgun Database - Compare Handguns


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a S&W BodyGuard. I have an empty wallet that I did a little cutting on.

My .380 fits in it and it goes in my back pocket.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

hideit said:


> hmmmm
> you don't consider them but do it.
> ??????


I think you misunderstood my post. I own ALL FOUR of the firearms in question. I do not consider either the Shield or the LC9 to be pocket pistols. I do, however, pocket carry the BG380 and the LCP. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

thanks bigcitychief

interesting how i mentioned two 9mm's and the 380's popped up
i owned the lcp and didn't like it
there is no way i could practice with it enough to get proficient and comfortable - just too much recoil and hurt the hand the way it is so light and narrow

i am thinking of the sig 238 HDW model for the weight or the sig 938 - but i hope they will make a 938HDW for the extra ounces


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with the Sig. Both the Equinox and the Nightmare are beautiful firearms.


----------



## rfh111 (Jun 19, 2013)

I have an LC 9 and a pocket holster for it. It carries reasonably well when I wear khakis. It definitely wouldn't work with jeans.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Anything bigger than an LCP I carry IWB, so I don't consider them to be pocket pistols. 

With baggy pants, maybe.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I carry the LC9 or a 642 revolver. they'll work in khakis or in cargo pockets. The Shield would also work but it adds even more weight than the LC.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The Pants pocket act as a holster ,similarity/compatibility between the pocket n holster are very close


----------



## claimbuster (Jan 29, 2007)

Own both LC9 and Shield. Like the Shield just a bit more. It's all in the trigger pull. For a true pocket pistol I have a Sig P238, but I don't carry it very often. Just have never been comfortable with the 380.

After reading an earlier post I also carry a S&W 640, in 357. Now that makes me real comfortable.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

Carry the Shield in a pocket holster on occasion. Prefer it IWB, though. My Taurus 85CH and 650 work better in pocket.


----------

